# [Sujet Unique - Bootcamp] Problèmes Bluetooth



## DarKOrange (26 Novembre 2006)

:modo: Cette discussion est d&#233;di&#233;e &#224; tous ceux qui ont des probl&#232;mes relatif &#224; bluetooth et d'installation du driver Bootcamp de la carte bluetooth Postez ici vos questions et r&#233;ponses. Tout autre fil sera supprim&#233;.

Pr&#233;cisez le mod&#232;le de votre machine et la version de Bootcamp utilis&#233;e.


----------



## Guss (27 Novembre 2006)

Bon alors je commence! Lorsque je redémarre sous Windows ma souris et mon clavier ne sont pas reconnus. J'une souris usb et je vais dans paramêtres et ensuite dans bluetooth pour ajouter un périphérique. Il "voit" qu'il y a un clavier et une souris et il me demande si je veux les installer. Je dis oui et il semble installer quelques fichiers et je dois faire celà pour les deux périphériques. Le clavier ne fonctionne pas toujours, parfois je dois relancer une application deux ou trois fois pour que ça marche. Jusque là c'est pas trop mal, mais le problème c'est que je dois refaire cette manip à chaque fois que je démarre Windows... Vous avec une solution?


----------



## Tarul (1 Décembre 2006)

Guss a dit:


> Bon alors je commence! Lorsque je redémarre sous Windows ma souris et mon clavier ne sont pas reconnus. J'une souris usb et je vais dans paramêtres et ensuite dans bluetooth pour ajouter un périphérique. Il "voit" qu'il y a un clavier et une souris et il me demande si je veux les installer. Je dis oui et il semble installer quelques fichiers et je dois faire celà pour les deux périphériques. Le clavier ne fonctionne pas toujours, parfois je dois relancer une application deux ou trois fois pour que ça marche. Jusque là c'est pas trop mal, mais le problème c'est que je dois refaire cette manip à chaque fois que je démarre Windows... Vous avec une solution?



As-tu un téléphone bluetooh. Ce qu'il serait intéressant, c'est de voir si tu retrouves le même problème avec ce dernier.

Sous mac os X, as-tu les même soucis où tout fonctionne nikel?
Quel est la marque du clavier et de la souris?


----------



## Guss (4 Décembre 2006)

J'ai un iMac 20 pouces tout neuf depuis un mois avec clavier et souris Apple sans fils et pas de téléphone bluetooth.


----------



## Tarul (4 Décembre 2006)

je ne connais pas assez la p&#233;riph&#233;rique bluetooh sous windows.

peut &#234;tre qu'en faisant un tour ici :http://sosordi.net/ tu trouverais une solution.


----------



## Lord KT (6 Décembre 2006)

salut, moi je voulais savoir si c'est normal que win ne detecte pas ma telecommande bluetooth fournie avec le mac (mini). j'ai test avec mon gsm et il nele detecte pas non plus, d'ailleurs mon gsm ne detecte pas le mac non plus, alors que sous mac ca tourne niquel 
peut-etre que le bluetooth n'est tout simplement pas activer sur win mais etant donner que j'ai jms eut de bluetooth sur win je sais pas du tout comment ca marche


----------



## Tarul (6 Décembre 2006)

Lord KT a dit:


> salut, moi je voulais savoir si c'est normal que win ne detecte pas ma telecommande bluetooth fournie avec le mac (mini). j'ai test avec mon gsm et il nele detecte pas non plus, d'ailleurs mon gsm ne detecte pas le mac non plus, alors que sous mac ca tourne niquel
> peut-etre que le bluetooth n'est tout simplement pas activer sur win mais etant donner que j'ai jms eut de bluetooth sur win je sais pas du tout comment ca marche



je pense que tu confonds deux systèmes. La télécommande fournit par apple(je parle de l'apple remote) fonctionne que par infra rouge.

pour savoir si ton windows a les bons drivers, tu devrais voir une icône bluetooh à coté de l'horloge. c'est par ce biais que tu pourras rajouter ton gsm.


----------



## Lord KT (7 Décembre 2006)

ha oki autant pour moi ^^


----------



## miz_ici (15 Décembre 2006)

Si les CLAVIERS/SOURIS ne sont pas reconnus, il suffit de les eteindres, rallumer, puis de cliquer sur la sourie, appuyer sur une touche et attende 10 secondes, comen par magie ils sont de nouveaux là :rateau:


----------



## ziarn (27 Décembre 2006)

salut à tous,
Pasd ePb pour l'installation de XP sur un imac24 et une 7600.
Par contre, pas moyen de faire reconnaître mon clavier/souris bluetooth, même en les arrêtant redémarrant comme dit ci-dessus 

autre chose à faire ?


----------



## Juju.V (11 Février 2007)

J'ai le même problème...
J'avais installé Bootcamp 1.1.1 puis windows XP, au redémarrage pas de problème le clavier et la souris sans fil sont reconnu  , ce qui me permet d'installer les drivers Imac pour Windows... mais en fin d'installation quand il s'agit de cliquer sur terminer et redémarrer l'ordinateur, ni le clavier ni la souris ne répondent... 

Je me suis dis, ça doit venir de bootcamp, donc peut de temps après sa parution, j'installe la version 1.1.2 qui est compatible avec les mac intel...:mouais: 

Eh bien non !! Rebelote...dès que j'installe les drivers, clavier et souris sans fil ne répondent plus... et je dois installer ces drivers sinon pas de Wifi et une résolution pourrie... 

Quelqu'un aurait il la solution ???  

Merci


----------



## ziarn (11 Février 2007)

Salut,
J'ai réinstaller els drivers WinMac et plsu de soucis...


----------



## Juju.V (11 Février 2007)

Oui, peut être mais quand tu n'as plus la souris ni le clavier ça devient difficile... 
J'ai réinstallé complètement bootcamp, puis windows, puis les drivers mac... toujours rien:rose:


----------



## ziarn (12 Février 2007)

ha ba là, je ne peux rien pour toi, mes essais se sont fait avec en parallèle un clavier/Souris filaire.
D'ailleurs je ne saurais trop te conseiller d'en avoir pas trop loin car le jour où le module de démarrage ne fonctionne pas sous windows et que tu dois appuyer sur la touche option, tu ne le pourras jamais avec un BT car le gestionnaire n'est pas encore chargé.


----------



## Juju.V (12 Février 2007)

Merci quand même....
je vais emprunter un clavier...


----------



## poup2908 (28 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,
J'utilise la configuration suivante :
iMac avec BootCamp avec Windows XP (sur lequel j'ai installé ActiveSync 4.5)
J'utilise comme téléphone portable TyNT (HTC) avec Windows Mobile 5 (cet appareil dispose de bluetooth).
Je peux jumeler les iMac et TyNT mais dans les services détectés par le TyNT (donc fournis par l'iMac) je n'ai rien (ni le port série, ni ActiveSync). J'ai essayé d'initialiser le jumelage depuis le TyNT et ensuite depuis l'iMac mais cela ne change rien.

Merci pour votre aide.

Antoine


----------



## poup2908 (30 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis passé en boot camp 1.2 et le problème a été résolu.

Antoine



poup2908 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'utilise la configuration suivante :
> iMac avec BootCamp avec Windows XP (sur lequel j'ai installé ActiveSync 4.5)
> J'utilise comme téléphone portable TyNT (HTC) avec Windows Mobile 5 (cet appareil dispose de bluetooth).
> ...


----------



## luigielric (31 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour , 


Moi j'ai un autre problème .... j'utilise boot-Camp et un Mac Book ... Et quand je repasse sous OS X après etre passé sur Windows eh bien l'icon du bluethooth est au demarage rayé ... Pendant que j'écris , elle s'est rayé et derayé en un instant ....

Je ne comprend pas bien ... si vous pouviez me faire part de vos appreciations se serai super sympa de votre part ... parce que j'aime pas quand sa deconner



Merci du future (esperé ;..) coup de main


Luigielric


----------



## didier7109 (18 Février 2008)

bonjour

Je viens d'acheter un imac 24' avec souris et clavier sans fil
je viens de partitionner mon disque dur avec bootcamp pour installer widows xp sp2. tout fonctionne bien jusqu'a ce que j'installe les pilotes apple sous xp. A la fin alors que le logiciles me dit que tout est installé correctement impossible d'utiliser alors ma souris et mon clavier pour cliquer sur terminer alors que sans installer les pilotes elle fonctionnait avant.
 je viens de refaire l'installation une deuxieme fois et c'est le même pb? 
comment puis je corriger le pb ?


----------



## Porco Punch (28 Mars 2008)

J'ai également un problème Bluetooth sous win XP installé sur un iMac 24", mais seul le clavier 

pose problème, il le détecte et en moins de 10 Sec c'est comme si on le débranchai ...

Que puis-je tenter avant d'acheter un Clavier USB ?

Merci à vous


----------



## -Theush- (22 Mai 2008)

Il semblerait que Windaube ne supporte pas si bien que ça le bluetooth et qu'il ne détecte pas le matériel bluetooth (souris clavier...) automatiquement.
Après avoir installer les drivers du cd d'installation mac (dans beaucoup de cas avec une souris et clavier filaire) et le pairage des périphériques, la meilleure solution reste apparement celle dite plus bas qui est d'attendre quelques secondes voir une minute (le temps que windaube ait finis de démarrer ou sortir de veille) pour que windaube charge le driver du préiphérique bluetooth et de le désactiver et réactiver ensuite.








luigielric a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> 
> Moi j'ai un autre problème .... j'utilise boot-Camp et un Mac Book ... Et quand je repasse sous OS X après etre passé sur Windows eh bien l'icon du bluethooth est au demarage rayé ... Pendant que j'écris , elle s'est rayé et derayé en un instant ....
> ...



Alors pour ton problème, les avis divergent, selon apple le problème vient du matériel et le retour à l'usine est nécessaire (certains l'ont fais mais le problème persiste et apple leur a demander 200 euros).

D'autres ont résolu le problème par ces différentes manières:
-Réparation des permissions dans l'utilitaire de disque (pour certains ça ne marche qu'une heure puis plantage) dans tout les cas ce ne peut être que bénéfique. 
-Reset du controleur du système de gestion (smc)!!!
-Reset de la nvram et pram (touche "option"+"pomme"+P+R au démarrage)!!!

Et enfin une dernière solution supprimer le fichier"com.apple.Bluetooth.plist"  dans Macinosh HD->Libraire->Preference, éteindre, attendre qques minutes et allumer.

Ces naipulations n'engagent que celui qui les applique et la suppression du ficher "com.apple.Bluetooth.plist" n'est à faire qu'en dernier recours avant le renvoi à l'usine.


Voilà fais nous savoir ce qu'il en est.


----------



## g_bu (6 Juillet 2008)

J'ai le même problème que toi (aussi un iMac 24')... et apparemment on est pas les seuls!
Chez certaines personnes ça marche en réinstallant les drivers encore une fois... en éteignant la souris puis en la rallumant etc... mais perso j'ai rien réussi à faire!

J'ai essayé de chercher un patch mais rien...! 

C'est dommage parce qu'autrement tout fonctionne tellement bien (j'ai testé avec la souris USB... mais ça m'embête de reprendre un clavier et une souris USB tout moche!)

Je vais essayé de bidouiller encore un moment... je te tiendrais au courant! Et si tu as des news passe par-là! 

A+


----------



## g_bu (6 Juillet 2008)

J'ai trouvé ça (sur ce magnifique forum) : http://forums.macg.co/4684332-post20.html

C'est quand même bizarre qu'il n'y ait pas de correctif pour ce problème... apparemment ce n'est pas tout récent comme bug... Vraiment personne n'a de solution ?


----------



## g_bu (7 Juillet 2008)

J'ai trouvé la solution!!!
Juste en deux mot ma configuration : 
iMac 24 pouces
Mac OS X 10.5.4
Et j'installe Windows XP pro SP2

Alors, j'ai réinstaller windows, une fois que celui-ci a été installé, ma souris et mon clavier sans fil fonctionne correctement.
Voici ce qu'il faut faire pour installer les drivers WinMac sans que ceci affecte le fonctionnement du clavier et de la souris sans fil.

En étant sous Windows bien sûr :


Mettre le CD d'installation des drives WinMac.
L'installation se lance toute seule, mais quitte la.
Va dans le poste de travail. Clic-droit sur le CD puis "Explorer"
Copie le dossier Boot Camp sur ton bureau.
Ouvre ce dossier (le dossier copié, on ne parle plus du CD (tu peux l'ejecter))
Va dans le dossier "drivers" puis dans le dossier "Apple"
Dans ce dossier, vire les fichier suivant
AppleBluetoothEnablerInstaller
AppleBluetoothInstaller
AppleKeyboardInstaller
AppleMultiTouchTrackPadInstaller
AppleTrackpadInstaller

Ensuite retourne à la racine du dossier Boot Camp et lance le setup.
Une fois que l'installation est terminée, redémarre (comme demandé)
Voilà, chez moi ça a fonctionné! Attention, sous windows il met un petit moment pour reconnaître le clavier et la souris... 

En espérant que cela puisse aider ceux qui ont ce problème qui est, disons-le, plutôt frustrant! 

A+

[EDIT]
Il y a juste la molette qui ne fonctionne pas... par contre avec un clic sur la mollette, on peut scroller en bougeant la souris!
[/EDIT]


----------



## g_bu (7 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Concernant le problème des souris et clavier sans fil sous windows, je viens juste d'écrire quelque chose à ce sujet : http://forums.macg.co/4737076-post4.html

En espérant que ça puisse dépanner ceux qui ont ce problème.

A+

Gaëtan


----------



## Cort (15 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Meme en utilisant la manipulation,je ne parviens toujours pas à faire fonctionner mon clavier et la souris.

J'en deviens malade,

Quelqu'un a trouvé une solution ?


----------



## Cort (20 Août 2008)

Bonsoir,

Depuis aujourd'hui ça marche chez moi.
Mon clavier marchait depuis le début et aujourd'hui j'ai pu jumélé ma souris.La seule chose que j'ai fait c'est qu'au moment il veut un code,il faut intrduire un code manullement.Et pour la souris de Apple c'est : 0000 (quatre zéro)

Et depuis ,tout baigne.


----------



## didil (22 Décembre 2008)

jai un mac Book pro génération précédente (neuf 2 mois) et je n'ai plus de bleutooth sous mac OsX depuis qu'il s'est désactivé sous partition XP, de même sous XP le Trackpad n'a jamais fonctionné, ne serait-ce pas les pilotes apple sous Xp qui foutraient le bazar et auraient désactivé BT sur la machine?
JC


----------



## oceanblueyes (11 Janvier 2009)

bonjour, je viens de m inscrire mais je ne sais pas ou poser ma question 
mon probleme est le suivant : je viens d installer xp sur mon mac pro ( et bootcamp) mais windows ne reconnais pas ma souris mac en bluetooth (il me demande un code meme si je lui dit de configuer une connection sans code) merci d avance pour votre aide


----------



## eljonjon (15 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas si c'est un cas isolé mais en tout cas je ne trouve pas de réponse sur internet, donc j'espère trouver une réponse ici:

J'ai depuis peu un MacBook Pro unibody sur lequel j'ai installé boot camp avec vista,
connecté avec un LED Display 24" ou un autre écran lorsque je referme le capot du portable il se met en veille (normal) mais lorsque j'appui sur une touche du clavier il ne se réactive pas (contrairement à mon ancien macbook blanc)
Je précise que tout le reste fonctionne bien et que j'ai les derniers pilotes boot camp.
Il y a aussi la case "d'autorisation de ce periphérique à mettre en eveil l'ordinateur' dans le gestionnaire de periphérique dans l'onglet gestion d'alimentation de l'adapteur bluetooth qui est grisée...

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu un problème similaire?


----------



## enjoypolo (8 Mai 2009)

Salut tous le monde,

Je suis en galere et jai besoin de votre aide :

Voila, demain je passe le TOEFL et jai besoin dun ordi windows pour mentrainer avec les logiciels specifiques, et donc jai installer bluetooth. Par contre, jai un enorme probleme : je narrive pas a connecter mon casque bluetooth sur windows ! Sur mac, tout marchait impec, super simple dinstallation et tout. Ici, linstallation se fait sans probleme, dans le gestionnaire de periph bluetooth, mon casque est liste en tant que Connecte, mais lorsque je vais dans les options Sons, et que je veux changer le peripherique denregistrement qui est, par defaut, SigmaTel Audio, et bien je ne peux pas, cest le seul peripherique, je ne comprends pas, normalement, je devrais y voir mon peripherique liste ... Et pourtant, comme je lai dit, mon peripherique dans le gestionnaire bluetooth maffiche que mon oreillette est bien connecte ... Merci ! cest assez urgent donc si vous avez une reponse/solution, nhesitez pas et tres grand merci a vous de consacrer votre temps

Putain ce que cest relou windows XP quand on passe de Leopard ... mais bon, cest le seul choix pour les log TOEFL


----------



## enjoypolo (9 Mai 2009)

Bon, j'ai passe le TOEFL aujourdhui et jai aussi installer windows 7 sur bootcamp et cest magnifique, autant le fait que ca marche flawlessly sur mon white macbook qui a 3 ans maintenant, mais aussi parceque jaime pas mal le nouvel OS a ma grande surprise ! Le retour sur XP mavait fait mal, mais la, jaime bien, quelques ameliorations et ca me ferait presque rester sur cet os. Dailleurs, je suis connecte sur windows pour taper ce message, le seul defaut : pas encore de support des lecteurs HFS, que ce soit par Macdrive ou qui que ce soit. Et vu que jai toutes mes musiques sur mon disque dur externe HFS ...

Enfait, je voulais dire que le probleme sest tout de suite regle sur Windows seven, prise en charge illico presto, cest impecable, que dire de plus. 

PS : la reconaissance vocale est assez pousser je trouve sur Windows Seven ! Cest extraordinaire, chiant au debut, mais je suis sur quavec un peu de temps, je serai capable de parler comme Russel Crow dans Bodie of Lies, ou il dicte un texte entier qui s'ecrit tout seul(CIA oblige ...)

PS : jai pas mis longtemps a recevoir un virus, ce qui ma fait chier, malgre que mon Avast a pu sen debarasser, sachant que javais pas lu le mot virus safficher sur cet ordi depuis un baille


----------



## loumoud (3 Septembre 2009)

bonjour,
je viens d'avoir mon macbook pro...pour l'instant pas de soucis majeur,mais mon mac ne reconnait pas mon blackberry...(du coup impossible de mettre mes contacts...)
alors que mon blackberry lui reconnait mon mac!!!
quelques conseils me seraient utile...
merci beaucoup!!


----------



## zephir57 (25 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 
voila lorsque je suis sur mac j'utilise l'oreillette bluetooth Jabra BT2080 de mon mobile pour parler via Skype ou autre, le fait est que sur mac l'oreillette marche très bien.

Mais voila j'ai installer windows seven et je n'arrive pas a faire marcher l'oreillette sur seven. Windows la détecte, il essaie d'installer les pilote afin de bien reconnaitre l'oreillette mais la il ne les trouve pas donc il m'ajoute mon oreillette dans me périphérique mais avec un panneau jaune pour dire qu'il manque les pilote et du coup il ne peu pas l'utilisé 
J'ai contacté Jabra il me dise que il n'y a pas de pilote spécial et que Windows devrai pouvoir l'utilisé correctement. Donc j'ai essayé de mettre a jour les pilote de windows mais impossible de trouve quelque chose.

Est ce que quelqu'un à une idée ??


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2010)

zephir57 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> voila lorsque je suis sur mac j'utilise l'oreillette bluetooth Jabra BT2080 de mon mobile pour parler via Skype ou autre, le fait est que sur mac l'oreillette marche très bien.
> 
> Mais voila j'ai installer windows seven et je n'arrive pas a faire marcher l'oreillette sur seven. Windows la détecte, il essaie d'installer les pilote afin de bien reconnaitre l'oreillette mais la il ne les trouve pas donc il m'ajoute mon oreillette dans me périphérique mais avec un panneau jaune pour dire qu'il manque les pilote et du coup il ne peu pas l'utilisé
> ...



Solution possible : il faudrait tester avec un nouveau pairage de l'oreillette


----------



## Aski (9 Décembre 2010)

Edit : j'ai posté un peu vite, problème résolu.


----------



## aireau10 (5 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

après quelques mois où tout fonctionnait très bien avec parallels, j'ai décidé d'installer win7 en dual boot.

Après avoir installé windows 7 et bootcamp 3.2 sur moin imac 21', ma souris bluetooth ne fonctionnait pas, bien qu'elle soit correctement installée dans les périphériques bluetooth (mon clavier est usb). Après redémarrage et quelques clic sur la souris, surprise elle s'est mise à fonctionner.
Bref ca fonctionnait puis j'ai fermé et réouvert ma session et là au bout de 10 min, la souris ne fonctionnait plus. Pas moyen de la réactiver même en l'éteignant et rallumant la souris ou en allant dans les paramètres.

Vu que la souris s'est déclarée automatiquement, je vais peut-être essayer de la réinstaller manuellement... mais j'ai peu d'espoir.

D'autre personnes dans mon cas?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2011)

aireau10 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> après quelques mois où tout fonctionnait très bien avec parallels, j'ai décidé d'installer win7 en dual boot.
> 
> ...



Essayez de refaire le pairage de votre souris, dans Windows sous Bootcamp


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2011)

*dernières nouvelles : Bootcamp*  2011 

http://www.macg.co/news/vo...dans-boot-camp

*Citation :*

Avec Mac OS X 10.6.6, Apple a étendu à l'ensemble des Mac les modifications dans Boot Camp qui avaient été apportées par le MacBook Air (lire : Les pilotes Windows 7 et le MacBook Air 2010 ). Ainsi, seul Windows 7 est désormais officiellement supporté, au détriment de Windows Vista et XP.

Conséquence : Apple déconseille d'utiliser les pilotes fournis sur le DVD d'installation de Snow Leopard. À la place, l'installeur Boot Camp se chargera à la fin de l'installation de télécharger les pilotes les plus récents et les plus adaptés à la machine (avec le choix de les graver ou de les transférer sur une clef USB pour les installer une fois sous Windows). On devrait néanmoins toujours pouvoir bricoler pour installer Vista ou XP, mais Apple ne fournira plus que des pilotes adaptés à la version la plus récente de Windows 7.

*Image : du téléchargement*

http://static.macg.co/img/...110-155415.jpg


----------



## xds74 (25 Mars 2011)

aireau10 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> après quelques mois où tout fonctionnait très bien avec parallels, j'ai décidé d'installer win7 en dual boot.
> 
> ...



si moi, j'ai exactement les problèmes que toi, tu as résolu ce pb ou pas.
tchuss

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h30 ----------




Porco Punch a dit:


> J'ai également un problème Bluetooth sous win XP installé sur un iMac 24", mais seul le clavier
> 
> pose problème, il le détecte et en moins de 10 Sec c'est comme si on le débranchai ...
> 
> ...



meme problème que toi mais on est quand meme en mars 2011, la ca craint


----------



## nico0507 (6 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

ma config : Imac I3 3,2ghz
                  snow leopard 
                  windows seven et parallels

Comme beaucoup de personne ici suite à l'installation de Windows 7 sur mon Imac Mon clavier et ma sourie bluetooth ne fonctionne pas.
Il fonctionne bien quand jutilise windows avec parallels desktops. Et ils ont bien fonctionné lors de linstallation de seven, mais quand j'ai installer les mises a jour windows plus de clavier et sourie. 
J'ai installer les driver apple bootcamp mais rien n'y fait

Quelqu'un aurait il une solution?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

nico0507 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> ma config : Imac I3 3,2ghz
> snow leopard
> ...



Salut,

Tu mets ta souris et ton clavier filaire, et tu refais le pairage des sans fil depuis Windows


----------



## Swyz (11 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème au niveau de l'installation des drivers bluetooth : Windows ne détecte pas le récepteur bluetooth. J'ai donc installé les drivers spécifiques (x64) mais le récepteur n'est toujours pas fonctionnel : il napparaît même pas dans le gestionnaire de périphériques.

Ma configuration :
-MacBook Pro mid-2010
-Windows 7 via bootcamp

Une idée ?


----------



## yul (24 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Pas de reconnaissance de ma souris et de mon clavier blutooth dans ma session Seven sous Boot Camp ???? Je suis sur iMac...
Quelqu'un a une solution ?????


----------



## Mecléoo (17 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir j'ai installé il y a peu windows 7 et mon système bluetooth était reconnu. Sauf que depuis une mises jour de seven mon matèriel bluetooth n'est plus reconnu par l'ordinateur donc impossible de synchroniser ma souris. Une solution?

En pièce jointe le soucis matériel depuis la mise à jour


----------



## Despouet (3 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous 

Voilà mon problème, j'ai installé hier matin la mise à jour d'OS X El Capitan, et ce matin j'ai voulu booter sur ma partition windows 7. 
Là soucis, mon clavier ne marche plus sur windows ! Ma souris oui par contre… Ducoup je ne peux pas taper mon mot de passe dans l'ouverture de session de windows ! Grrr.

Ducoup je soupçonne la mise à jour d'OS X El Capitan… mais j'aimerai réussir à régler le problème sans avoir à downgrader vers Yosemite.

Si l'un d'entre vous à une idée, je lui offre un lot de muffins tout chauds 

Merci !


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2015)

Même problème depuis le passage à El Capitan
Bootcamp et Windows voient ma souris Bluetooth, mais pas le clavier.
Une idée de comment réaparairer le clavier?
Merci


----------

